# Forced air dryer



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I'm in the market for a forced air dryer. My GSDs dock dive and swim a lot and get stinky because they have so much coat and never dry off. I'm looking to spend about $150 if that is enough. I guess other than something that actually dries the dog, I'd like something that doesn't throw off a lot of heat because it's already over 90 degrees in my house. Any recommendations on brand or model?


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I know others will chime in soon enough but what I use is a shop vac. While it is loud, it does the trick to blow the water off just like the dryers in the pet store washes. The longer you blow them the dryer they get. I am sure there are dryers made for the same purpose and are quieter but not sure on prices. I just found a portable one for $160 on EBay


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I use a leaf blower


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Josie/Zeus said:


> I use a leaf blower


Is that a joke? Do you seriously use a leaf blower??


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

Nope, not a joke. All my dogs love it.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

This is just a funny image to me when it comes to thinking about drying a dog... (random google image search)


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Wow great ideas about the shop vac and leaf blower. I'm going to try the shop vac-Mikko swims/gets wet a few times a week and he has a stinky spot above his tail that never dries properly.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

wildo said:


> This is just a funny image to me when it comes to thinking about drying a dog... (random google image search)





My leafblower isn't that big and is electric- not quite as loud as the gas powered ones. I also took off the attachments so it's only about a foot long.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Ah.... My leaf blower is gas powered (still not as big as the one in the picture), but never the less I thought about a big gas powered thing blowing off the dog! Funny!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I haven't price-checked lately, but those little orange Metro dryers give a lot of bang for the buck. No heating element, but the motor does warm the air as it blows through. K-9 dryers are also great. They are LOUD, so be prepared for that. Buy the most powerful dryer you can afford, and you'll never regret it. The more powerful the force dryer, the better it can get through the thick parts, drying the dog faster and blasting out dead undercoat as it does. Check petedge.com, they usually have the best prices.

Here ya go...

http://www.petedge.com/catalog/thumbnail.jsp?subCategoryId=263&subCategoryId=191&parentCategoryId=190&categoryId=191&Ns=PRICE_FOR_SOURCE%7c0&Ne=19&N=2387+4294967203&view=9&type=thumbnail


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I use a shop vac. But I used to work for a daycare that used a really nice dryer that was from pet edge. I think it was around your price range too.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks Freestep,I saw some Metros on Amazon and wasn't sure if it's a good brand. As far as power, what specs am I looking for? As in, what unit of measurement should I be using to compare products?

I don't have a leaf blower or a shop vac and both of those are pretty large to bring on vacation (already bringing three people, three dogs, six crates, Dyson vacuum, computers and cameras, and two week's worth of food, clothing, beach supplies, and fishing gear in one minivan).


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Also, noise is not really a factor for me. It can't be any louder than my neighbors and their ten-piece lawn equipment sets that they are blasting by 6:30am on the weekends, lol. My dogs are all large and don't care about noise. The forced air dryer we used at the pet store is insanely loud (even shrieks and hurts my ears if the tubing is not held at the right angle).


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I have a Metro dryer. I don't use it constantly but have had it for about 4-5 years and use it for occasional baths, and it works great. I would have to check the exact model but I believe it was about $100-120.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Can someone explain the advantage of multiple settings/speeds? Why would I ever not use the full blasting power?


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

As far as the specs... look for amps, horsepower, fpm (feet per minute) which measures air speed, and cfm (cubic feet per minute) which measures air volume. With a force dryer, the most important spec is air speed, the higher the better. The speed is what blasts the hair apart, shooting the water off the hair from root to tip, and blasts the undercoat loose. I think petedge has a comparison chart in their catalog, not sure if it's accessible online though.

Amps may be a consideration if you have limited power. The more powerful dryers are right about at the limit of what you can use in an ordinary household outlet, which is usually 15 amps.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

How about this one, too big? 

Amazon.com: Toro 51599 Ultra 12 amp Variable-Speed Electric Blower/Vacuum with Metal Impeller: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Liesje said:


> Can someone explain the advantage of multiple settings/speeds? Why would I ever not use the full blasting power?


If you are drying a puppy, or a cat, or any dog that isn't used to a dryer on full blast. The noise and the feeling of the forced air is something most dogs need to get used to. 

When acclimating a dog to the force dryer, turn it on and let it run for a moment before putting it on the dog, so he gets used to the noise. If you have multiple settings, use the low setting first. I start scratching the dog right at the base of the tail, which most dogs love, then I replace my scratching fingers with the nozzle of the dryer. It feels similar to a good scratch or massage. Start blowing the dog right at the base of the tail, using a quick back and forth motion, and work your way forward. As the dog gets comfortable, you can turn up the power. Be careful around the face, as the air can blow inside their eyes and nose, which doesn't feel good. Put your fingers over the dog's ear canal when blowing near the ears. Once the dog gets used to the blow dryer, most of them learn to enjoy it and will lean into it like "ohhhh that feels GOOD!"


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Since I also have a little dog, and I use my Metro dryer at dog shows, the variable speed is great for me. I have had my Metro variable speed dryer for 20+ years.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I need something with a hose, can't imagine how I'd use a leaf blower to dry (a forced air dryer is held in the dog's coat, like 1/2" from the skin and Nikon's smell is coming from his chest/belly/groin).

I'm thinking this one?







http://www.amazon.com/Metro-Commander-Durable-2-Speed-28000-Feet/dp/B00063KHPE/ref=sr_1_cc_1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1340207203&sr=1-1-catcorr&keywords=metro+dryer


All my dogs are used to being forced air dried at high speed (and the one we use at the pet store is so loud it tickles my ear drums) so luckily we won't need an introduction.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sorry this forum keeps changing the Amazon links. I'm looking at "Metro Air Force Steel Commander Durable 2-Speed Dog Dryer, 28000-Feet/mins"


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Metro may be a good brand (I have no idea) but their specifications are ridiculous. The formula for horsepower in an electric motor is:

HP = (Voltage x Current draw x Efficiency) / 746

The Metro Air Force Quick Draw Pet Dryer claims 1.3 HP which they got by dividing the power consumption (wattage) by 746: 950/746 = 1.27HP. However, this "simple" calculation overlooks the efficiency of the motor. For example:

1.3 = (120V x 8A x Eff) / 746
Eff = 101.02%

Yeah... don't think the motor can be a 101% efficient.

In looking at the Metro Air Force Pet Grooming Dryers, sspecifically the "4HP" model (yeah right!) the same calculations can be done. They don't state the voltage on the webpage, but the image shows a standard 120V plug (15A at that). So power is 120V * 11.5A == 1380W and 1380/764 = 1.8HP on a good day. And even if it is a 240V machine, that would be 3.6HP when disregarding motor efficiency. When calculating motor efficiency from the claimed 4HP, you get an even more outrageous result:

4HP = (240V x 11.5A x Eff) / 746
Eff = 108.1%


.....So again- while it might be a decent brand of velocity blower, their specifications are utter crap. This same sort of thing happens with pretty much any electrical motor appliance like vacuums and air compressors. Air compressor specs are notoriously inflated like this- especially in China-made models.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Does it say the amps (like what Freestep mentioned)? The cottage sometimes doesn't like my 12amp vacuum cleaner so if the dryer is more than that I'll have to be more deliberate about which outlets I use.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Liesje said:


> Does it say the amps (like what Freestep mentioned)? The cottage sometimes doesn't like my 12amp vacuum cleaner so if the dryer is more than that I'll have to be more deliberate about which outlets I use.


No- it doesn't list the current draw on Amazon's webpage, but you can find it listed as 11.25A here: Air Force Commander 4.0HP Model AFTD-3 by Metropolitan Vacuum Cleaner Company - The Air Movers


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Dog grooming: Metro Air Force Commander Pet Dryer

. Features 4.0 peak H.P. 130 CFM. 28,000 FPM. 11.25 Amps. Weighs 8-1/2 lbs. 

Lies - you are looking for HP, Flow (CFM cubic feet per min) and velocity (Feet per minute)

You have 130 cfm at 28,000 fpm...that's a pretty good blast of air. I used one of these this past weekend and it sent water flying off her coat.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I have a Metro I bought maybe 10 years ago at a dog show. It has NOT been handled with care.  It sits out in our barn (not weather proof). It has wintered out there and the hose has been run over several times.

And the darn thing just keeps going!! I *LOVE *that dryer!!

I'm not sure what hp it is but it has 2 speeds but not heater. It blows the water out of the coat VERY quickly.

I also use it to clean the deck on our rising lawn mower.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like that Lauri! Use the dryer as a leaf blower instead of a leaf blower as a dryer!


----------



## phgsd (Jun 6, 2004)

I just checked - mine is an Air Force. It just has on and off, so only one level. Probably the cheapest version but it's plenty powerful for me!
The attachment did crack so it's duct taped on now - not pretty but still works great


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

I know many people With Metro and many with K9.

I was lucky and got a prototype model from a company, so low priced. Mine is variable speed. I use that for blowing around the head and for introducing blow dryer to pups. Now I have a Sheltie and full blow would send the pup flying!

When I have the $$, I will get a Kool Dry. Love these dryers, but pricey.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I have a Metro Air Force Blower, the 4HP one. Ihave had this for gosh 17 years?? It's still blowing like a freight train LOL..I got it at Pet Edge, not sure what the price is now, I paid around 120$ for it if I remember correctly.

I can not LIVE without that blower! I usually blow the dogs off on the deck and then blow the deck off when I'm done.

I also am pretty hard on the blower, and it doesn't stop It's 2 speed, High/low, I use the low on my sister's dogs (paps) and the high on the gsd, aussies..works great for the price.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Yep, as a groomer I couldn't live without a force dryer... especially on those double-coated dogs. I don't know how anyone ever groomed dogs before these things were invented. 

Mine is a model that attaches to the wall, turns on and off with a foot switch, and is powerful enough to blast small dogs off the table if I'm not careful! But at about $800, I doubt anyone but a groomer could justify it.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh I think it's justified! I'd spend more except I'd like something very soon before vacation and won't have time to save.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

After 30 years of fighting with dog hair AND the dirt they bring in I broke down and bought one! We are taking off and doing a deep housecleaning this week and the dust simply amazes me. I sure hope it helps with all that. Plus with Beau getting in his pool every day.........


----------



## HeyJude (Feb 2, 2011)

I use this one. Amazon.com: B-Air Dryer Airmovers BPD-1 Bear Power 1 High Velocity Dryer: Pet Supplies
Harley is always getting into the pond, and if I don't dry him right away he gets the gosh awful sour smell. It works great and I paid less than $100 dollars. Has two speeds, and with his long coat works very well.


----------

